# looking for a hunting partner!!



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

hey Guys, 

my name is jason, im in my 4th full year of hunting, i am willing to hunt anything, the problem is i have no one that has the time and/or wants to go. i'm looking for some friends in the sport. i took my first deer this year, it was just a button buck but it was still a cool experince. i'm hunting some private land in the summit county urbin zone. i got some good trail pic's of a few deer in my area. i want to broaden my hunting area. im free on sundays, i shoot cross-bow during archery and an .870 spec. shot gun.
here's some of the trail pic's i talked about. 

thanks for your time, Jason


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

how bout ducks and geese in the corn fields. have any land with them skycarp on them???


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Did you find lip prints on your camera - it looks like that doe is about to give it a big smooch! And hopefully that buck will still be around next year - he looks like he's got some real potential.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Friend
Thats some nice looking pictures. What trail camera unit were those taken from?


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

couldnt tell ya, a guy that works down the street from me let me use it.


----------

